# Super Bowl 51



## Doc

Is a hit.

Thank God Lady Ga Ga sang America The Beautiful to start her half time show.   And from there did her songs ending with Bad Romance.   Not exactly my cup of tea but .....I applaud her for not caving to those who wanted and expected her to speak against Trump.     

As for the game, the Falcons are spanking the Patriots so far.  21 to 3


----------



## Ironman

I was surprised tranny gaga didn't say anything. Not my cup of tea either...


----------



## tiredretired

Missed Lady Whatever.  Brought some wood in instead.  Stoked up the heat, ate some more food that I did not need but tasted damn good and now having a hard time staying awake.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

What's a super bowl?  The missus and I are watching a 2 hour episode of hoarders. Shows how much I watch football.


----------



## tiredretired

Suddenly we have a game at the two minute warning 28-20.


----------



## tiredretired

*TIE GAME!!!!   28-28!!*


----------



## Ironman

Holy balls. Are you kidding me.


----------



## tiredretired

Am I the only one watching this friggin game here???


----------



## tiredretired

Ironman said:


> Holy balls. Are you kidding me.



Unreal!!


----------



## tiredretired

Overtime. What a great game.


----------



## tiredretired

*Patriots Win!!  34-28!!*


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . . .


----------



## tiredretired

Move over General Sherman, Tom Brady just burned Atlanta all over again.


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## EastTexFrank

TiredRetired said:


> Am I the only one watching this friggin game here???



Hell no, you're not alone.  

I even watched the Lady Gaga halftime show.  It was pretty spectacular although her music leaves me cold.  It was visually impressive though.

That game was a classic.  I thought that it was pretty much over when Atlanta took a 28-3 lead.  I think that the Atlanta defense thought the same thing.  They stopped trying to pressure Brady and if you give him time to stand back there and look around, he will pick you apart ... and he did, helped by a couple of great late receptions.  

All in all, it might be the best Superbowl that I've ever seen, certainly in my recent memory.  Great, great show.


----------



## MrLiberty

Was there a game on TV today......

We didn't pay attention to the game, we ate, played cards, and had a good time.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Watched the whole thing EXCEPT Lady Gaga - I deliberately turned away for 20 minutes at that point.  I hate that hag.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## bczoom

Are we talking about commercials in this thread as well?

Just about every one of them sucked.  

The ones I really hated were 84 lumber, Coke and Google.

The best one was with Melissa McCarthy for Kia.

Anyone else catch what that Gaga girl slip in?  She was singing some song with the lyrics of "why don't you stay" then walks down a line of people and finds a hispanic girl and pulls her out and gives her a big hug.


----------



## tiredretired

bczoom said:


> Are we talking about commercials in this thread as well?
> 
> Just about every one of them sucked.
> 
> The ones I really hated were 84 lumber, Coke and Google.
> 
> The best one was with Melissa McCarthy for Kia.
> 
> Anyone else catch what that Gaga girl slip in?  She was singing some song with the lyrics of "why don't you stay" then walks down a line of people and finds a hispanic girl and pulls her out and gives her a big hug.



I thought the commercials were overall the worst I've seen in the SB.  I agree the KIA commercial was great.  Funny.

Missed Lady Whatever by design.  Used the time to tend the wood fires and grab more food I did not need.


----------



## mla2ofus

I didn't care who won, but it was the best super bowl I've ever watched. Yes, a majority of the commercials were beyond dumb!!
                                   Mike


----------



## Doc

Yep, great game.   Most I know were for the Falcons so I took the Pats side.   Sure looked bad for them and me until the 3rd quarter.   Woo Hoo.    
I truly did not care who won but ....to keep in intereesting we needed someone cheering for both sides.  lol

Commercials were lame lame lame.   84 lumber and Coke sucked.   Don't recall Google....some commercials I had no clue WTH they were trying to sell or the point the wanted to get across.   Maybe they just wanted a 5 million dollar tax write off.   But some just plain sucked.   Why go against half the country?   Especially the half that works????
One I did like that has not been mentioned was the Buick one, early on in the game.   Kinda dumb but better than 90% of the other commercials.


----------



## Doc

Dude, you need a field goal, two touchdowns and two two point conversions just to take us to overtime.  Impossible!    lol    Hold My Beer!


----------



## bczoom

Doc said:


> Don't recall Google...


Gay flag posted predominantly on a house. _Not an American flag anywhere._
Asked google device how to say things in Spanish.
A "Welcome home" party but the sign on the chimney was in the gay flag colors so I don't think they were welcoming home a veteran.
Singing a West Virginia song.  Wrong music IMHO for the agenda they're subliminally pushing.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQn5wiDyUHo"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQn5wiDyUHo[/ame]


----------



## Doc

Ahhh that one.  I do remember hearing the tune as I was in the kitchen retriving a beverage and a snack.  LOL   so I missed it and did not care to rewind to see it.   Didn't miss nuthin.  Thanks BC


----------



## tiredretired

Apparently it is all over social media how the liberals have their panties up in a twist over the Patriots winning.  They consider the Patriots Trump's team and hate them for that.  

Right there is enough reason for me to go buy a Pats hat and wear it with my Trump t-shirts.  

As a friend of mine used to say they can all go and eat shit and bark at the moon for all I care.


----------



## leadarrows

I am hearing someone stole Brady's Jersey out of his gym bag after the game.


----------



## EastTexFrank

leadarrows said:


> I am hearing someone stole Brady's Jersey out of his gym bag after the game.



Yea, but the Texas Rangers are on the case and I don't mean the baseball team.

Besides, as much as he is worth, he can buy it back on E-bay.


----------



## tiredretired

I read somewhere it could fetch as much as 500 large in a charitable auction.  Legally of course.


----------



## Doc

I had not considered this but WOW.


----------

